# Stockyard Problem



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all! I'm looking for some suggestions on how to increase the mat vibration on the stockyard. No matter how much I fiddle with the nut on the solenoid (which DOES change the vibration of the unit), the mat itself doesn't seem to vibrate enough to move the cows. I've already replaced the cow "feet" and close to the barn they move okay, but there just isn't any movement further out in the pen.

Does the mat lose its ability to provide a vibrating surface?

I realize this unit is a little finicky, but I remember it working great as a kid. Thanks!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

My first suggestion would have been to check the cow feet for replacement. But since you did that it may be the mat. I am unaware if the mat loses its ability to 'vibrate' properly, it may. There are replacement mats available -- it might be time to replace that 60 y.o. stockyard 'floor'. Be sure the cow feet are in the correct direction before you write off that original mat. Check the coil to be sure it is working to its potential and the voltage from your transformer is adequate. Even if mat replacement becomes reality, it is my personal policy to never throw anything away no matter how badly damaged or worn out. But that's just me. Let us know how things work out.


----------



## Southern Tier (Feb 8, 2013)

My stockyard only worked well for the first few years when it was new 50+ years ago. After that Dad fiddled with the vibration using a shim between the coil and its mounting bracket. That helped some, but was not a long term fix. Last year I replaced the mat and the felt on one cow, there was no change. 

I have since talked with a man, with 40 years experience servicing AF. His reply was something to the effect that they never worked great.

My logic, for what its worth, probably not much, is leading me to think that it may be a question of metal fatigue from the vibration. When we first got the Stockyard all those many years ago, we used the heck out of it. It was popular with the audience, maybe we just wore them out?

I never had any other vibrating AF accessory, Santa was a machinist and recognized the weakness? I wonder how the Animated Station has faired over the years?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That may well be the issue and since the Animated Station used the same "cutting-edge" technology, it may too have the same result. But I have seen old ads on youtube videos of the American Flyer vibrating accessories seemingly performing just fine. So it must be posisble to have this occur. The 'how' is currently beyond me at the moment. I'd first make sure the item is as perfectly level as possible. Then go from there. Again, check that the cow's "feet" are fastened in the correct directions/angles. You might be able to pick up a "junk box" stockyard for next to nothing at a local train show and replace your coil in the thought that maybe it is too weak?? Is the input voltage/power correct?? I'm only throwing out suggestions right now.....


----------



## Southern Tier (Feb 8, 2013)

*Weak Coils*

I thought about the coil.

I wonder about "weak coils". I also have a pre-war Lionel tender that uses a coil to close points to start the whistle motor, it seems weak and is inconsistent. I'm no electrical genius, what causes a coil to become weak? Do the windings develop shorts? Do they become less or more magnetized weakening their performance? 

I know there are some good electronics people here maybe they will jump in and educate those like me who are electronically challenged.

How hard is it to rewind a coil?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyerMike,
Something to check is to insure that the mat is glued to the little feet on the coil. And one more thing is to be sure the mat isn't being held down under the railings or ramp. 

The adjustment on my Animated Station, same technology as someone has stated, seems to make a big difference in the noise it makes, but my mat wasn't glued to the feet, and that was a problem.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would think it could develop a short, especially when the wire is as old as dirt it becomes more brittle with age or loses the enamel coating. Rewinding one shouldn't be a big issue, just need to know the size and length to use.

I've seen old stockyards on eBay or train shows go for a minimum cost. With other AF items using the same technology, it shouldn't be hard to find another coil to replace the original.


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you all for the excellent suggestions. As a new guy here, I'm really appreciating the wisdom and support! So, I think I finally got it working - double checked the glue and free movement of the mat, and adjusted the coil a bit more. But in the end, I think the determining factor was changing out the transformer -- I had been using a 110W 15B and ended up digging out the 190W 18B from my dad's.

Interestingly, there is an output voltage difference between them as well as wattage. The 15B is 15V whereas our 18B is 18V (though looking at some online they are also 15V). I thought that all the AF transformers were 15V and 7-15V for the powered posts. Apparently some were 18V and 7-18V. Odd.

Regardless, I've got cows milling about smartly. And that makes the kiddos jump for joy.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

AmFlyerMike said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for some suggestions on how to increase the mat vibration on the stockyard. No matter how much I fiddle with the nut on the solenoid (which DOES change the vibration of the unit), the mat itself doesn't seem to vibrate enough to move the cows. I've already replaced the cow "feet" and close to the barn they move okay, but there just isn't any movement further out in the pen.
> 
> Does the mat lose its ability to provide a vibrating surface?
> 
> I realize this unit is a little finicky, but I remember it working great as a kid. Thanks!


AmFlyerMike:

FWIW: On my "Animated Station" I have tried to vary the input voltage with good
results. When I apply lower voltage the movement of the people increased in speed.
Worth a try.--Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm glad to hear -- all you needed to do was stay after it "until the cows come home". 

Sometimes all you need are a dozen other thoughts before stumbling onto the right one. That's why I love this Forum.


----------

